# Driverless cars.....



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

if they can't control an airplane without issue, would you really want 100,000 driverless cars on the road. This is just one plane that crashed do to a software issue

Imagine 100,000+ cars with a software issue

https://www.yahoo.com/news/airbus-s...triple-engine-failure-095628624--finance.html


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> This is just one plane that crashed do to a software issue
> Imagine 100,000+ cars with a software issue


Imagine 100,000+ planes with a software issue


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Imagine 100,000+ planes with a software issue


Or 4 million prius' with sticking gas pedals.

Yeah driverless cars just around the corner.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Imagine 100,000+ people with a "software" issue


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Travis ain't buying/maintaining a fleet, no matter who/how it navigates.

Driverless cars a pipe dream.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> if they can't control an airplane without issue, would you really want 100,000 driverless cars on the road. This is just one plane that crashed do to a software issue
> 
> Imagine 100,000+ cars with a software issue
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/airbus-s...triple-engine-failure-095628624--finance.html


Right! I agree plus LOTS more issues. Like where are these cars going to be parked when not in use? Who cleans them, changes the oil etc. Really I keep saying to myself that they (Uber Google Tesla) they have to know something we don't know right. Because from what I can tell, it doesn't look like it gets any better than this for Uber. Seriously drivers are giving Uber their cars and their time for a fraction of their value.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Imagine 100,000+ people with a "software" issue


I think there are currently over 1 billion people with a software issue

Have to reboot the world


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Right! I agree plus LOTS more issues. Like where are these cars going to be parked when not in use? Who cleans them, changes the oil etc. Really I keep saying to myself that they (Uber Google Tesla) they have to know something we don't know right. Because from what I can tell, it doesn't look like it gets any better than this for Uber. Seriously drivers are giving Uber their cars and their time for a fraction of their value.


Santa Monica parking enforcement will have a field day writing tickets. I can get a job with them. At least I'll have benefits


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber has zero car cost now and charges pax $1.00/mile
Uber buys fleet of $75,000.00 cars and charges what?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber has zero car cost now and charges pax $1.00/mile
> Uber buys fleet of $75,000.00 cars and charges what?


That's when they'll raise prices. Haha!!!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Agree.If its a obvious waste of money, why would they spend so much money/resources on it ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't believe that anyone still thinks autonomous vehicles are a pipe dream. It's coming, get ready, and if your younger than 45 and thinking your going to make a career out of driving. You would serve yourself to learn something else as a fallback. 

To summarize... Uber is NOT a viable career choice. NOT a viable career choice.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> I can't believe that anyone still thinks autonomous vehicles are a pipe dream. It's coming, get ready, and if your younger than 45 and thinking your going to make a career out of driving. You would serve yourself to learn something else as a fallback.
> 
> To summarize... Uber is NOT a viable career choice. NOT a viable career choice.


We're just thinking that a few billionaires may be a little detached from the laws of Unintended Consequences. D'OH


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I think there are currently over 1 billion people with a software issue
> 
> Have to reboot the world


New World Order is coming... world rebooted lol


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

Automated vehicles are very feasible may not be practical right now with the customer base uber have been molding. The infrastructure is being built that's for sure look at the bus lanes that have been popping up all over major cities from New York to California this will be the easiest way to roll out driverless cars. Less traffic other than the buses for the car's cpu to process and maneuver about. As far as maintenance on a fleet you can mitigate cost substantially when you purchase things in bulk are manufacture them. Don't forget thanks to us, these guys have billions to toss around. Fuel can be purchased by the barrels, tires by the bulks. Mechanics can be hired at cost and paid hourly wages just like if you owned a garage. There cost will not be the same as our cost. Keep in mind that instead of making 20% they will now be operating at 100% profit minus expense. It's a long way from the norm contrary to all this people are ready for driverless car talk I don't think everyone will be so quick to hop in a driverless car. Not everyone aspires to be a crash test dummie.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Smooth954 said:


> Automated vehicles are very feasible may not be practical right now with the customer base uber have been molding. The infrastructure is being built that's for sure look at the bus lanes that have been popping up all over major cities from New York to California this will be the easiest way to roll out driverless cars. Less traffic other than the buses for the car's cpu to process and maneuver about.


You hit the nail on the head! I was not aware that bus lanes were popping up in major cities. BUT Uber is rolling out carpooling or UberPool or whatever it is, which is a bus, that looks like a car, an Uber car that is. So there you go the future of Uber, everyone's private car becomes an UberCarBus. Sounds like a new slogan is needed!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Right! I agree plus LOTS more issues. Like where are these cars going to be parked when not in use? Who cleans them, changes the oil etc. Really I keep saying to myself that they (Uber Google Tesla) they have to know something we don't know right. Because from what I can tell, it doesn't look like it gets any better than this for Uber. Seriously drivers are giving Uber their cars and their time for a fraction of their value.


City property owners will jump at the chance of offering an expensive parking spot to a driverless car. Have a drive on induction charging system whilst there so the Robot gets a drink.

The companies that would need to pay for this free spot within their building get a return by selling their expensive employee pool cars that are rarely looked after. Having a Robot station in your building will be a selling point. Once its vacated, another Robot will turn up and wait for the next nearest ping.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

toi said:


>


OOPS!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> I can't believe that anyone still thinks autonomous vehicles are a pipe dream. It's coming, get ready, and if your younger than 45 and thinking your going to make a career out of driving. You would serve yourself to learn something else as a fallback.
> 
> To summarize... Uber is NOT a viable career choice. NOT a viable career choice.


that means being a regular cabbie is not a viable career choice either right?
plus i doubt the majority of us wants Uber as a "career" choice


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I can only imagine. Uber University. Get your degree today. Well put you on a great career path

Haha!!!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> that means being a regular cabbie is not a viable career choice either right?
> plus i doubt the majority of us wants Uber as a "career" choice


Correct or truck driver.


----------



## Dr Gelakeiwicz (Jul 22, 2014)

Driverless cars are nothing new - they were around in 1977. And Christine was a copycat.


----------



## AKhBX4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> if they can't control an airplane without issue, would you really want 100,000 driverless cars on the road. This is just one plane that crashed do to a software issue


If you watch those Air Crash Investigations videos of the tv program, you'll see the ones where a pilot has to take control from the autopilot and makes things worse and at times crashes the plane due to eroding of basic flying skills. One had a pilot taking control from the autopilot due to a stall warning and he didn't know that you don't pull up on the stick if you need more speed. With driverless cars, you will have drastic eroding of driving skills.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Travis ain't buying/maintaining a fleet, no matter who/how it navigates.
> 
> Driverless cars a pipe dream.


^^^
I think that the Uber "partners" would be buying the cars and sitting home on the sofa while their driverless cars are out on the road depreciating and getting vomited in.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I think that the Uber "partners" would be buying the cars and sitting home on the sofa while their driverless cars are out on the road depreciating and getting vomited in.


LMAO! STOP YOU'RE GIVING TRAVIS AN IDEA! LOL


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> LMAO! STOP YOU'RE GIVING TRAVIS AN IDEA! LOL


Maybe Uber drivers will be the new bathroom attendants. Sit in the car for legal reasons and clean it between rides. Offer mints and open/close doors. No license required! -_-


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ubermon said:


> Maybe Uber drivers will be the new bathroom attendants. Sit in the car for legal reasons and clean it between rides. Offer mints and open/close doors. No license required! -_-


^^^
Don't forget to fluff the dust off of shoes and make sure that the zipper is pulled up.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Simon said:


> I can't believe that anyone still thinks autonomous vehicles are a pipe dream. It's coming, get ready, and if your younger than 45 and thinking your going to make a career out of driving. You would serve yourself to learn something else as a fallback.
> 
> To summarize... Uber is NOT a viable career choice. NOT a viable career choice.


Not just this which is correct. Everyone does realize the goal of this/any corporation is to get rid of human cost. So basically everyone is driving for Uber/Lyft to make enough money for them to get rid of drivers. Quite the conundrum.


----------

